# 1st Smoke Cheese - MES w/ Cold Smoking Kit Attachment QView



## jrhansen (Jan 21, 2016)

First, just a thanks to everyone on this forum. I have been lurking for a week or so and learning a great deal from all your expertise.

I got my MES 30" for Christmas and yesterday was my first shot at smoking some cheese. I bought the Masterbuilt Cold Smoking attachment and slightly modified it with a 3" diameter vent hose and a 4" to 3" reducer from Home Depot to fit everything together. I realize many folks are getting great results as well with the AMNPS from Todd's A-MAZE-N products. However, I got both units before learning about the AMNPS in case anyone was wondering why I didn't give it a shot first.

Purchased the following from Costco and decided to use Apple wood chips:

2 lbs Monterey Jack 

2 lbs Sharpe Cheddar

5 lbs Mild Cheddar

I was impressed by the amount of smoke this little cold smoker produces and was happy to be able to keep temps at 59 degrees without using any ice or frozen water bottles. Being in Phoenix it is always warm here so I couldn't have been happier.

My only concern is I think I might have pulled the cheese too soon? I only left it in the smoker for just over two hours and I am hearing most folks go 3-4 hours... I assume this is probably why I didn't get too much color in the cheese as well? Anyway, I will impatiently wait two weeks and we will see how it turns out.  If all else fails at least it is a good learning experience.

Thanks again and I appreciate any comments or suggestions going forward.













IMG_0360.JPG



__ jrhansen
__ Jan 21, 2016


















IMG_0357.JPG



__ jrhansen
__ Jan 21, 2016


















IMG_0356.JPG



__ jrhansen
__ Jan 21, 2016


















IMG_0359.JPG



__ jrhansen
__ Jan 21, 2016


















IMG_0363.JPG



__ jrhansen
__ Jan 21, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good job on your cheese. You have the right idea with your adapter. In order to cool the smoke more efficiently  use single wall three inch stove pipe instead of the flex hose. Suggest you start with three, three-foot sections. You could support them with simple tri-pods.

Did you sample your cheese? Smoking times depend on the color and density of the smoke. This is where the longer run will help by producing a cleaner smoke. You will find that some are having to deal with bitter cheese with two hours of smoke while others may be able to smoke for twelve or more hours without any bitter taste right out of the smoker.

Enjoy your cheese.

T


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!!

I like the setup!

Your cheese looks great, nice color!!

Al


----------

